# Is clear sperm a sign of infertility?



## Natalie lou

My new partner and i are tct our 1st baby 2gether. We've only just started this week but both of us are worried that he may be infertile as his semen is clear and not white??? just wonderin if anyone knows? xx


----------



## Dazed

I didn't want to r&r, but I assume you are talking about the semen (sorry sp)? It does seem a bit odd, but it could also be normal for him. I'm no expert so sorry. The only way to know is for him to get checked out or atleast ask a doc.


----------



## Natalie lou

yea i did mean the semen. hope fully its not a problem , ive looked it up on the net but cant really find anything on it. gona wait for a while see if anythin happens wen were ttc and if we have no luck in a few month i may ask the doc. Also i found out that you can buy a male fertility test. I mite buy one and see if thats any help x


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## ptr

male fertility test? how does that work... LOL


----------



## katlin

Sperm are colorless. It is the protein, fructose and other components of semen that can influence the color, including recently consumed food and drink.
Also, the characteristic white or grey appearance could mainly be due to the refractive index of the semen, which would vary depending on the viscosity and density.
Within 30 minutes or less of ejaculation, an enzyme in your semen causes it to go runny. You will notice that when this happens, the opacity changes and your semen becomes virtually transparent.
Regardless of the color, or how runny your semen is, it has nothing to do with the quality or quantity of sperm it contains.


----------



## EbonyUnique

Katlin is right. When hubby and I did IUI's a couple of years ago, his semen turned clear and watery in a matter of minutes in the collection container.


----------



## katlin

Ive also read that it can be an idication that he hasnt waited long enough between ejaculations and therfore there is more seminal fluids then there are sperm. So maybe he wiggling his noodle often? Or maybe he produces sperm at a lower rate then others.


----------



## britt1986

Do you and your OH have sex often?


----------



## darkNlovely

britt1986 said:


> Do you and your OH have sex often?

I hope they do because the only time this happen with my partner is when we have intercourse like rabbits/more than once a day for a few days.:winkwink:


----------



## Natalie lou

Yea we do more than once a day lol. Glad to know its proberly because of that :D...
Not sure how the fertility kit works but u can get them off amazon.com. xx


----------

